# Errate das Easteregg



## grünhaupt (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

durch den Tread "WOW-ein Kinderspiel" und die darauffolgende Diskussion kam mir nun folgende Idee.

Ich möchte eine Liste, von Persönlichkeiten aus dem realen Leben, die in WOW implementiert sind. ---> Harris Pilton z. B.

oder Gegenden die im Spiel sind.  ---> Christusstatue von Rio do Jeneiro (Corcovado) z. B.

oder die Tänze, Capoeira der Tanz aus Brasilien.


Es gibt einige interessante und lustige Dinge, die man in WOW entdecken kann. Nebenbei ist es fast ein wenig Allgemeinbildung, abgesehen von H.P.

Also, anstelle einer einfachen Liste, machen wir doch einen kleinen Wettbewerb (wie es auch schon gab). Ein User gibt die Vorlage und die anderen suchen die Lösung. Nach der Lösung gibt es ein neues Rätsel.

ich mach mal die erste Vorlage. Eine Einfache, da oben schon erwähnt.

Wo steht der WOW-Corcovado? Der echte steht in Rio (Brasilien). 

So, nun viel Spass beim Suchen

Grüsse Grüni


----------



## Testare (17. Juni 2009)

Eher unbekannte Features:
Einer der Chars für die Dailys beim Argentumturnier: Sarah Kalke (Anspielung auf Sarah Chalke aus Scrubs, die blonde Ärztin)
Der Daily-Kochquestgeber in Shattrath: Der Rokk - Anspielung auf den Wrestler "The Rock", seine meist im Ring genutzte Phrase: Do you smell what the Rock is cooking? (grob übersetzt: Ahnt ihr was der Rock vorhat?)



Zur Frage: Vor Beutebucht!



Neue Frage: Wo gibt es Käse zum Wein?


----------



## Oríthad (17. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen Beutebucht


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Also entschuldige mal ... Blizzard hat die Welt von Warcraft erfunden !!!!!! ......

kann man mehr Phantasie und Kreativität haben O.o ????????? Ich finde es beeindruckend, welche Welt und welches Spiel geschaffen wurde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (17. Juni 2009)

eben,  das hat nix mit phantasielosigkeit zu tun, sonder blizz nimmt gerne Diverse leute "auf die schippe".

Einfache lustige Anspielungen.

axo,  btw

/report

es gibt schon genügend solcher threads


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Neue Frage: Wo gibt es Käse zum Wein?



In den Ruinen von Silbermond. (Oder wird der dort gesucht?)


----------



## Amrasalcarin (17. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Zur Frage: Vor Beutebucht!
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Frage: Wo gibt es Käse zum Wein?




Antwort: In Dalran beim Weinhändler



Neue Frage: Wo Steht Doktor Vomisa (Anspielung auf Isaac Asimov)


----------



## Schabraxo (17. Juni 2009)

Amrasalcarin schrieb:


> Antwort: In Dalran beim Weinhändler
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Frage: Wo Steht Doktor Vomisa (Anspielung auf Isaac Asimov)



In Netherstorm, bei Area 52

Neue Frage: Wo kommt Ernest Hemingway im Spiel vor, und von welchem NPC wird er verkörpert?


----------



## Testare (17. Juni 2009)

Schabraxo schrieb:


> In Netherstorm, bei Area 52
> 
> Neue Frage: Wo kommt Ernest Hemingway im Spiel vor, und von welchem NPC wird er verkörpert?



Hemet Nesingwary - Schlingendorntal, Nagrand und Scholazarbecken



Neue Frage: Welcher Erfolg spielt auf eines von Hemingways Bücher an?


----------



## Schabraxo (17. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Hemet Nesingwary - Schlingendorntal, Nagrand und Scholazarbecken
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Frage: Welcher Erfolg spielt auf eines von Hemingways Bücher an?



Der alte Gnom und das Meer - Der alte Mann und das Meer

Neue Frage: Wo gibt es in WoW Podracing (StarWars) und an welchen Planeten erinnert die Landschaft?


----------



## grünhaupt (17. Juni 2009)

sry, ich kann den nicht Ausschreiben. Sollte aber der Typ im Schlingi oder Nagrand sein, der die "Jägerquests vergibt.

Dann Frage ich mal, wo der Krater von Ungoro in der realen Welt sein könnte/ist??

edith: mann, bin ich langsam

ich würde auf Schillernde Ebene tippen. Planet?? keine Ahnung. Aber bei der Landschaft denke ich auch an die Salzwüste von Uyuni.


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

Schabraxo schrieb:


> In Netherstorm, bei Area 52
> 
> Neue Frage: Wo kommt Ernest Hemingway im Spiel vor, und von welchem NPC wird er verkörpert?



"Der alte Mann Heming" (Old Man Heming) haut auch in diese Kerbe.


----------



## Schabraxo (17. Juni 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> ich würde auf Schillernde Ebene tippen. Planet?? keine Ahnung. Aber bei der Landschaft denke ich auch an die Salzwüste von Uyuni.





Ich denke es wird auf Tatooine anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (17. Juni 2009)

Podracing: Schimmernde Ebene in Tausendnadeln - Anspielung auf Tantooine


Next:

Der böse Zwilling beim Transporterunfall spielt worauf an?


----------



## Valleron (17. Juni 2009)

Raumschiff Enterprise. Die Original Serie.

Next:
An wen erinnern die Sprüche der Mechagnome in der Boreanischen Tundra?


----------



## Baits (17. Juni 2009)

Vllt an Gnome?o.O


----------



## Nagostyrian (17. Juni 2009)

Borg. Resistance is futile.

Welcher Ingenieur der zweiten Enterprise findet sich in Gadgetzan?


----------



## Testare (17. Juni 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Borg. Resistance is futile.
> 
> Welcher Ingenieur der zweiten Enterprise findet sich in Gadgetzan?




Geordy LaForge (Lapforge)


Die Auktionatoren Yarly und co spielen auf welchen Song welcher Band an (Tip: Orly? Yarly! ist NICHT die Natwort)


----------



## Testare (21. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Geordy LaForge (Lapforge)
> 
> 
> Die Auktionatoren Yarly und co spielen auf welchen Song welcher Band an (Tip: Orly? Yarly! ist NICHT die Natwort)





Kommt da echt keiner drauf?


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Löse einfach und gib jemand anderes die Chance, ein Rätsel zu stellen. Der Thread scheint an mangelndem Interesse zu Grunde zu gehen. 

Schade

/wink maladin


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Hemet Nesingwary - Schlingendorntal, Nagrand und Scholazarbecken
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Frage: Welcher Erfolg spielt auf eines von Hemingways Bücher an?



Ernest Hemingway hat nebenbei bemerkt auch ein Buch mit dem Titel „The Green Hills Of Africa“ geschrieben. 
Und bevor das hier einschläft: Wo findet man eine Anspielung auf zwei Piloten aus einem bekannten Film?


----------



## Testare (22. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ernest Hemingway hat nebenbei bemerkt auch ein Buch mit dem Titel „The Green Hills Of Africa" geschrieben.
> Und bevor das hier einschläft: Wo findet man eine Anspielung auf zwei Piloten aus einem bekannten Film?



Puh, war das was mit TopGun? 


Btw, ich lös meins mal auf: Orly, Yarly und co sind Anspielungen auf THE WHO "Baba o'reily"


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Puh, war das was mit TopGun?



Jup, Mulverick und Ichman in shadowmoon Valley - Maverick und Iceman aus Top Gun.

FFA


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Worauf spielt eine verschlossene Lucke im Solazarbecken an?


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Worauf spielt eine verschlossene Lucke im Solazarbecken an?



ganz klar "LOST" die Zahlen der Luke im Sholazarbecken sind immer um genau eines größer als in der Serie


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Jup


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

ffa? ich mach einfach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Worauf spielen die Fässer, die man im Sholazarbecken bei Gorillas finden kann, an?


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

donkey kong


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Auf dieses Spiel, Monkey Iland oder so, da schmeißen die Affen immer mit Fässern.

Und worauf die Katzenverkäuferin von SW?


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> donkey kong




korrekt, du machst weiter


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

mh.....

welches easteregg findet man auf der insel auf der scholomance steht.


----------

